# Long 2360 and 2360 DTC Owner's Manual



## Carolinablue

Had a request for this so here it is. God bless you all in this New Year, our Lord and Savior is coming soon.


----------



## IRONMANAL

Thanks a lot this will work on my 460 most everything looks the same


----------



## Carolinablue

IRONMANAL said:


> Thanks a lot this will work on my 460 most everything looks the same


Your most welcome.....


----------



## coxrobe

I need to know how to replace long 2360 starter. we removed everything but fuel injector and hydro pump but the starter still needs to come 1/2 inch more to come out. any ideas would be apprecated


----------



## duckstick420

*Thank You*

Thank You for the OM it is really hard to find. YOU ARE GREAT !
God Bless You !


----------



## gilco915

*Long 2360 Manual*

Just wanted to thank you for the manual. Just what I needed since I am a newbie on this brand. All I need now is a service manual to in tractor heaven. :hello::friends:


----------



## Carolinablue

You guys are so welcome, glad it is of good use. You all have a Merry Christmas and may God's blessings and the Love of Jesus be with you all.


----------



## robert shinn

Carolinablue said:


> Had a request for this so here it is. God bless you all in this New Year, our Lord and Savior is coming soon.


Thank you so much. I have been looking for this, God bless you.


----------



## Carolinablue

You're most welcome.....


----------



## Shane21

This is greatly appreciated. I just got an older tractor with no documentation and very little info. This is perfect.


----------



## Carolinablue

Shane21 said:


> This is greatly appreciated. I just got an older tractor with no documentation and very little info. This is perfect.


I'm glad it's helpful for you, God's blessings on you.


----------

